# Unknown P-39



## GrizBArizona (Jul 27, 2022)

Photo-slide I bought. Long time ago.

Completely unknown...

Pith helmets are a clue, right?

Tail is unreadable despite legit, slide-projection at very high-magnification. Tail appears black at high mag.

What is that on the back of the truck?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2022)

I can only see a soldier on the back

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrizBArizona (Jul 27, 2022)

Just looks like some kind of unnecessary beacon, no idea. 
Havent seen that on a truck.

Any idea on the P-39 or location?


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 27, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> Just looks like some kind of unnecessary beacon, no idea.
> Havent seen that on a truck.
> 
> Any idea on the P-39 or location?


That's just someone standing on the back.
My first impression on location is that it reminds me of Papua New Guinea, where they were operated.
But, to be honest, without any visible markings its near impossible to be definite.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrizBArizona (Jul 27, 2022)

You are right and I had not thought of that. Just another guy standing on back. Helmet.

More concerned with the P-39.

No way to ever know I guess.

Thanks for looking at it.


----------



## 43-2195 (Jul 31, 2022)

Believe this is Wau, New Guinea. 41st Fighter Squadron I think. Other photos of the incident exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Grandson312 (Nov 10, 2022)

Maybe the pith helmets are Aussies?


----------

